# It's only polite that the thought should cross one's mind.



## ladynat

Добрый день.

Фраза "*It's only polite that the thought should cross one's mind now and then*." присутствует в следующем контексте:

A. Oh, I was passing near so I thought I'd call.
B. Oh. You have taken to excusing yourself for dropping in?
A. Well, I didn't mean to.
B. And have you gained the impression that we are not always pleased to see you?
A. *It's only polite that the thought should cross one's mind now and then.*
B. You English, you're too concerned with good manners.

Мой перевод проблемной фразы: 
*Это элементарная вежливость, что эта мысль иногда(порой)приходит на ум, в голову. *
Но он мне не нравится, никак не получается сформулировать фразу по-изящнее.


----------



## Awwal12

Хотя бы ради вежливости такая мысль должна посещать время от времени.


----------



## ladynat

Спасибо, Awwal12.


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> Хотя бы ради вежливости такая мысль должна посещать время от времени.


Может лучше "из вежливости"? Мне кажется, "ради вежливости" не совсем стилистически правильно.


----------



## Awwal12

Мысль пришла из (своей) вежливости?


----------



## ladynat

Да, "хотя бы из вежливости" лучше. Как говорится: одна голова - хорошо, а две - ещё лучше.  Спасибо.


----------



## Rosett

"Ну, такая-то мысль должна приходить просто из вежливости".


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "Ну, такая-то мысль должна приходить просто из вежливости".


Очень хороший вариант.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ещё вариант пришёл в голову: "Хотя бы ради приличия..."


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> "Хотя бы ради приличия..."


Это именно то выражение, которое все время крутилось у меня в голове.
Но мне кажется, что все эти варианты страдают одним недостатком: ради приличия, из вежливости и т.п. относятся к тому, что делается осознанно, а мысль приходит в голову непроизвольно. Нельзя ради приличия о чем-то подумать, можно только что-то сделать. Не знаю, является ли это дефектом оригинальной фразы или в ней присутствует другой оттенок смылса. Интересно было бы узнать мнение носителя языка.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I wouldn't presume to advise you natives on how to speak your own language, and I wouldn't quibble with any of the versions suggested so far, which I would happily back-translate into the OP's English phrase.

I'm wondering if "приличие обязывает ..." might also be possible. I was thinking along the lines of the French "politesse oblige" (cf. "noblesse oblige"). But this consideration of mine might not be helpful.


----------



## Maroseika

Enquiring Mind said:


> I'm wondering if "приличие обязывает ..." might also be possible. I was thinking along the lines of the French "politesse oblige" (cf. "noblesse oblige"). But this consideration of mine might not be helpful.


The stable phrase is приличия обязывают.
However don't you see any strangeness in the original phrase, i.e. that politeness may oblige thoughts to cross one's mind, while thought is something that has no own will?


----------



## Q-cumber

Я попросил сделать "rewording" фразы на английском форуме. "Приличия обязывают" звучит хорошо, но общего смысла не меняет. Хотя, если заменить "пробегающую мысль" на "думать об этом" , то вроде всё получается логично. Или может "учитывать такую возможность ".

P.S. AENS усомнился, что этот текст написан носителем языка. ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Но мне кажется, что все эти варианты страдают одним недостатком: ради приличия, из вежливости и т.п. относятся к тому, что делается осознанно, а мысль приходит в голову непроизвольно. Нельзя ради приличия о чем-то подумать, можно только что-то сделать.


 Yes, strictly speaking, there is a lack of logic, but English can be rather "looser" than Russian in terms of exactitude of thought, and the sentence as it stands doesn't grate on the ear.

It would be interesting to know in what period the dialogue is set and what the source is. It sounds quite "genteel" with a level of politeness that probably puts it somewhere around the 1930s or so.

I don't see any reason for an English native to think it may not have been written by a native speaker.


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> Yes, strictly speaking, there is a lack of logic, but English can be rather "looser" than Russian in terms of exactitude of thought, and the sentence as it stands doesn't grate on the ear.
> 
> It would be interesting to know in what period the dialogue is set and what the source is. It sounds quite "genteel" with a level of politeness that probably puts it somewhere around the 1930's or so.


I'd even say that the text has some smell of 19th century, doesn't it?


----------



## Maroseika

In this case I'd suggest the following:

Хотя бы ради приличия стоило бы иногда задуматься/подумать о том, что вас не всегда могут быть рады видеть.

Changing "passive" _мысль должна была бы придти_ to "active" _задуматься/подумать_ makes it somewhat more logical, at least from the Russian language point of view.


----------



## ladynat

Меня вдруг осенило, а что если "should " в данном случае _выражает _не долженствование, а предположение? Тогда у меня возник следующий вариант: Если такая мысль бывает и приходит на ум, то всего лишь из элементарной вежливости.


----------



## Maroseika

ladynat said:


> Если такая мысль бывает и приходит на ум, то всего лишь из элементарной вежливости.


Получается, что мысль проявляет вежливость, причем независимо от носителя ума. Не знаю, как по-английски, но по-русски это звучит неестественно.


----------



## Q-cumber

> .
> It's only polite that the thought should cross one's mind now and then basically means "It's polite to accept that someone might not always be pleased to see you".




Хотя бы ради приличия следует иногда (время от времени) допускать такую возможность. (Как вам?)


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> In this case I'd suggest the following:
> 
> Хотя бы ради приличия стоило бы иногда задуматься/подумать о том, что вас не всегда могут быть рады видеть.
> 
> Changing "passive" _мысль должна была бы придти_ to "active" _задуматься/подумать_ makes it somewhat more logical, at least from the Russian language point of view.


The translation given above doesn't fit the conversation in OP.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Хотя бы ради приличия следует иногда (время от времени) допускать такую возможность. (Как вам?)


По-моему, отлично подходит в этом диалоге.


----------



## ladynat

Q-cumber said:


> Хотя бы ради приличия следует иногда (время от времени) допускать такую возможность.


Мне тоже кажется, что это отличный вариант. Спасибо.


----------



## Q-cumber

ladynat said:


> Мне тоже кажется, что это отличный вариант. Спасибо.


А откуда всё-таки ноги растут у этого текста?


----------



## ladynat

Это субтитры к фильму.


----------



## Q-cumber

ladynat said:


> Это субтитры к фильму.


А что за фильм? Где и когда действие происходит?


----------



## ladynat

The portrait of a lady (1968). Фильм BBC, экранизация романа "Женский портрет" Генри Джеймса, классика американской литературы. Действие происходит в Англии в конце 19 ст.


----------



## Q-cumber

Понятно, спасибо.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> По-моему, отлично подходит в этом диалоге.


Это вообще не разговорная фраза: так только книжки пишут. Кроме того, ответом на вопрос собеседника B она не является.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Это вообще не разговорная фраза: так только книжки пишут. Кроме того, ответом на вопрос собеседника B она не является.


   Что значит "не разговорная"? Мы же в данной теме, как говорился, "не разговоры разговариваем",  а обсуждаем перевод конкретной фразы в заданном контексте. Как я и предполагал, диалог происходит в XIX-м веке. Слова произносит чопорный английский джентльмен. Разве мы можем использовать в переводе "московский диалект 90-х годов"(с) или, допустим, одесский говор?


> ...
> -И у вас создалось впечатление (возникло ощущение), что мы *не всегда рады вас видеть*?
> -Хотя бы ради приличия следует иногда допускать такую возможность.
> - Вы, англичане, чересчур озабочены хорошими манерами...


Почему вы считаете, что вторая фраза не является ответом на заданный вопрос?


----------



## ladynat

Q-cumber said:


> Слова произносит чопорный английский джентльмен.


Вы правы, говорит английский лорд.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Что значит "не разговорная"? Мы же в данной теме, как говорился, "не разговоры разговариваем",  а обсуждаем перевод конкретной фразы в заданном контексте. Как я и предполагал, диалог происходит в XIX-м веке. Слова произносит чопорный английский джентльмен. Разве мы можем использовать в переводе "московский диалект 90-х годов"(с) или, допустим, одесский говор?
> 
> Почему вы считаете, что вторая фраза не является ответом на заданный вопрос?


Английский лорд говорит и думает по-английски - но, к сожалению, так не говорят по-русски. Так по-русски можно написать, но, естественно, не для субтитров.

Во-вторых, вопросом к ответу является фраза: "Так у вас сложилось впечатление, что мы не всегда бываем рады вас видеть?"



Q-cumber said:


> Хотя бы ради приличия следует иногда (время от времени) допускать такую возможность. (Как вам?)


О каком приличии идёт речь в данном ответе?


----------



## abracadabra!

- И вы решили, что мы не всегда рады вас видеть?
- Вежливость требует, чтобы эта мысль время от времени заскакивала в голову...
- Так вы англичанин ... etc
(Just a spontaneous translation of mine; в копилку.)

PS: Just learned it's supposed to be present in subtitles. In this case, something simpler should be there, of course. Don't even know what exactly.


----------

